# What forum skin?



## Rick (May 10, 2009)

I use the IP Board Pro. It is easy on my eyes and no banner ads. What about you?


----------



## wuwu (May 10, 2009)

me too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2009)

It’s a grey-green color I don’t know which option that is?


----------



## Katnapper (May 10, 2009)

Euphoria here (it's olive green, Chase... and most likely the one you are using.).


----------



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

Euphoria was the default option for me. I didn't realise I had a choice.


----------



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

Had a look around. I think I'll stay with the euphoria option. It's what I am used to &amp; it saves power


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 11, 2009)

I didn't vote, but I just wanted to pop in here and say that the Euphoria skin will be the only option soon. I believe there will be a new banner or two on the forum soon and at that point it will be time to kiss the other options goodbye because the banners are not linked to those other skins.

None of our few supporters of the forum (they pay for placing their banners on the site) have raised any concerns about the banners not appearing on the non-Euphoria skins. I'd mentioned that they didn't work on the other skins in a previous thread or two and noted that I'd allow the skins to remain so long as paid banner customers didn't have a problem with it. To date, nobody has complained, but I think the "right" thing to do is provide them with the service they are paying for...advertising!

Additionally, if we are all using the same skin, we are all going to be sensitive to what font/print colors are appropriate and most easily read.

I'm familiar with the issues regarding the Euphoria skin and its readability. I suggest turning the brightness up on your monitor once the Euphoria skin becomes the only option. As with the majority of people that voted in this poll, I find it quite easy to read (that's why I picked it...and paid for it).

I suppose I will be making this change very soon while we have momentum on the topic. Apologies to those who don't like Euphoria, but I'm sure you can understand the reasons behind the upcoming change.


----------



## jameslongo (May 11, 2009)

Sorry Rick &amp; wuwu. You'll have to lower yourself to our plebian standard :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2009)

Peter said:


> I didn't vote, but I just wanted to pop in here and say that the Euphoria skin will be the only option soon. I believe there will be a new banner or two on the forum soon and at that point it will be time to kiss the other options goodbye because the banners are not linked to those other skins. None of our few supporters of the forum (they pay for placing their banners on the site) have raised any concerns about the banners not appearing on the non-Euphoria skins. I'd mentioned that they didn't work on the other skins in a previous thread or two and noted that I'd allow the skins to remain so long as paid banner customers didn't have a problem with it. To date, nobody has complained, but I think the "right" thing to do is provide them with the service they are paying for...advertising!
> 
> Additionally, if we are all using the same skin, we are all going to be sensitive to what font/print colors are appropriate and most easily read.
> 
> ...


Ugghh you're killing me Peter.


----------



## matt020593 (May 12, 2009)

IP.Board Pro


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2009)

Only 16 votes?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Only 16 votes?


Not much point, Rick, if the decision has already been made to go to just one skin!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 12, 2009)

yeah i voted for wrong option i thought ip board pro was the euphoria, but i use euphoria -1 to ip board pro +1euphoria


----------



## Borya (May 13, 2009)

For me it is sad to hear about deleting 'Board Pro' skin, first because of it's traditional book-looking appearance in black and white, second I got used of it since the old version of forum.


----------



## The_Asa (May 18, 2009)

Aw...appreciate the reasons behind the switch though. I meant to vote for Ip.Board.Pro, but accidentally clicked view votes.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 19, 2009)

I like the Euphoria one too, it was the default one way back when mantidforum changed, and i left it like cause of the simple matter its a different scene to all the other shades of blue and white forums out there


----------



## d17oug18 (May 19, 2009)

i as well didnt know about the other 2 options, but to me... they BOTH look the same, i saw no difference ^_^ so euphoria is my favorite because the other 2 are bright as heck! lol my eyes burnt when i changed it


----------



## Katnapper (May 19, 2009)

All my husband and son have to do is poke their head into my computer room, glance at the monitor, and they instantly know.... "She's on her bug forum again!" :huh:   

(Euphoria!)


----------



## idolomantis (May 19, 2009)

euphoria, i get a seizure from bright colors.


----------

